# watermark



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2006)

lol .. I just realised that my watermark (added automatically) just fits into the composition so nicely on this one :lmao:


----------



## BoblyBill (Dec 16, 2006)

it was nice of someone to advertise like that for you.. LOL


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 16, 2006)

yes, i am grateful for that


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 16, 2006)

Little did they know, but apparantly that is what the sign says: www.photoscapes.eu  There you are!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 17, 2006)

i have that image up now for months, and only realised today, LaFoto


----------



## jack lumber (Dec 17, 2006)

A very subtle example of subliminal advertising!


----------

